# slider hitch sb ford



## The Steelhead (Jan 10, 2006)

I have an 01 Ford f350 sd crew cab short box and am about to purchase a 29 foot fifth wheel. The advice I get seems to indicate I need a sliding hitch(better to have it and not need it...),and as my access road has a dogleg curve with a down grade I'm going to purchase one before I damage my truck. Can any of you reccomend a good brand you have experience with and or one to stay away from? I am leaning toward an under bed mount and preferably one with in cab control,being able to also remove the rails would be nice too.I also was told there is one that automatically extend/retracts itself.I apreciate any experience you're willing to share,I would like to spend my money once and don't have any fith wheel experience myself.Thank you in advance for any help you can give me. Rob H.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 10, 2006)

slider hitch sb ford

Hello Rob and welcome,
We mostly sell Reese or Drawtite and they are good brands.  In fact they are identical as they are owned by Cequent Towing Products.  They don't have an "in cab control", but they do have the underbed rail system in the Signature series.  Pull Rite does have the automatic slider that you refer to.  It is pricey, but works well.  The only trick is to keep it clean.  Contact me direct and I will be glad to price them.  We can ship to you direct.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jan 10, 2006)

slider hitch sb ford

Here are some sites to look at slider hitches....Hope this helps.
turnip

http://www.pullrite.com/superglide_24.htm

http://www.pullrite.com/superglide.htm

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-hitches/5th-wheel-hitch-superglide.htm


----------



## The Steelhead (Jan 10, 2006)

slider hitch sb ford

hi turnip and grandview,thank you for the quick reply.I just spent some time reviewing the links you gave me,the pullrite superglide looks pretty impressive and you dont have to remember to activate it.I think I'll get a few quotes and see if my heart can stand the sticker shock and my wallet afford it.Grandview I will probably give you a call soon for a quote and thanks again to both for the help. Rob


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 11, 2006)

slider hitch sb ford

Thanks for responding, will look forward to your call.


----------



## hertig (Jan 13, 2006)

slider hitch sb ford

I liked the looks of the Pullrite too, but with a long bed PU, didn't need it.  One thing to keep in mind with the Pullrite: as far as I can tell, you can not hook up with the truck at an angle (left or right) to the trailer.  I never would have needed to, but that was only over 4 years of part timing, so don't know that it never is needed.

I don't remember if the Pullrite tilts side to side, and there were times when I needed to hook up to a level (side to side) trailer when the truck was nowhere near level.  No problem with my Reese tilter.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 13, 2006)

slider hitch sb ford

Yes, the Pull Rite tilts side to side.  You are right that you can't hook up at much of an angle, left to right, but there is some allowance.  The instructions that come with the hitch will tell you all that.  What makes the Pull Rite work is the locking system or "key" that goes on the trailers king pin.  It fits into the hitch slot and that forces the movement when you turn.  There is a slotted cam follower under the sheet metal and that makes the coupler travel back and forth on the rails.  

The one drawback to this hitch is you can't hook up to any other fifth wheel hitch because of the "key".  I had one customer purchase another king pin box because he has had a stroke and if he has trouble on the road, he wants me to come get his trailer and I will have to change pin boxes or use his truck.  If you don't have trouble like that, or with your truck, it is a great hitch that takes away having to move the hitch manually.


----------



## hertig (Jan 14, 2006)

slider hitch sb ford

Grandview, a spare pin box seems excessive.  As I recall, that 'key' just bolts to the existing pin box, and could be unbolted if a standard hitch needed to pull the trailer.  Is my memory faulty, or have they changed it?

Of course, the opposite is also likely true.  You probably could not tow a 'regular' trailer with this hitch.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 14, 2006)

slider hitch sb ford

You are correct about bolting the key on, but this customer did not trust the smaller bolts supplied for the job and we welded that one.  If they are bolted on, it is at least 12 bolts and it would take a little while, but it can be taken off if needed.

They say you cannot pull a trailer without a "key" either.  I guess it would hook up, but if somehow the hitch moved back, you would be behind the axle.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jan 14, 2006)

slider hitch sb ford

Have you guys ever seen this Bed Saver for 5th wheels?
http://www.blueox.us/Bedsaver/bedsaver.htm
turnip


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 14, 2006)

slider hitch sb ford

Yes I have and I like it.  It would have saved one of my trucks.  Blue Ox did not develop it, but bought out the guy who did.  I met that guy several years ago in Louisville, but he did not have the resourses to market it.  I have not sold one yet, but can order.


----------



## Just BeClaus (Jan 19, 2006)

slider hitch sb ford

I put one of those super slide on my 04 GMC dura max short bed. Works well, that key plate I also had welded on to the pin box.... did not trust those screws supply with the hitch. If any of you do have it welded on have a outfit that knows welding do it...too much heat a that key plate will warp and then you are SOL.... 
I ordered the hitch on line ....much cheaper... also installed it my self,the installation instructions were it easy to understand. Best thing I did was to buy a good titanium drill bit for drilling the  bolts holes in the frame. 
 The key plate allowes the hitch to slide back while in a turn. Also a spray can of lithium grease is good to have for the sliders. 
                                       Just BeClaus


----------



## Just BeClaus (Jan 19, 2006)

slider hitch sb ford

I put one of those super slide on my 04 GMC dura max short bed. Works well, that key plate I also had welded on to the pin box.... did not trust those screws supply with the hitch. If any of you do have it welded on have a outfit that knows welding do it...too much heat a that key plate will warp and then you are SOL.... 
I ordered the hitch on line ....much cheaper... also installed it my self,the installation instructions were it easy to understand. Best thing I did was to buy a good titanium drill bit for drilling the  bolts holes in the frame. 
 The key plate allowes the hitch to slide back while in a turn. Also a spray can of lithium grease is good to have for the sliders. 
                                       Just BeClaus


----------

